# THANK YOU ENGINEERINGBOARDS!



## seysan (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you Engineeringboards.com and all those on this site who helped me to pass the October2007 PE Exam. I will be sure to recommend this great website to others who are preparing for the PE Exam.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Please feel free to stick around and help make this site even better for others looking for assistance! 

JR


----------



## grownupsara (Jan 3, 2008)

I found out that I passed the electrical PE on my first try, so I'd also like to thank everyone on engineer boards, and especially the electrical board, for all of their technical expertise and assistance during my studying process. I know that your assistance made a big difference in how I did on the exam. Thank you!

Now, I just have get around to putting some questions together for the electrical sample exam like I promised....


----------



## chicago (Jan 3, 2008)

Just like grownupsara, I also found out that I PASSED the Electrical PE-Power Depth on my first try (Illinois), so thank you to all members who helped answer my posted questions or gave me advice. I couldn't have made it if it wasn't for Engineer Boards, especially the Electrical Board. Special thanks goes out to IFR_Pilot and BringItOn and benbo and others who I've missed for their technical knowledge. You guys rock and I didn't want your efforts go unappreciated from my behalf.

Thank you once again!

It's only right that I give back to members taking the April 2008 exam by submitting questions for the electrical sample exam that you guys are trying to put together.

Congratulations to all others who passed as well. If you didn't make it this time around, hang in there, I'm sure Engineer Boards will be here for you like they were for me.


----------



## benbo (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to all on your accomplishments. It sure feels great, I wish I could relive that feeling of passing. Glad people are going to keep coming back to help the next bunch, because as time goes on I find myself forgetting a lot of stuff.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to rub it in for us folks who passed in the dim time before eb!

:multiplespotting: :unitedstates:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to seysan, grownupsara, and chicago! :multiplespotting:

Nice to see the Illinois results finally arriving. The hardest part of the wait for me was watching most of the other states find out before we did. I think I would have gone about half nuts if I were waiting in California.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats everybody! It's been a pleasure working with you and great to find out that you've passed.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2008)

actually, its engineerboards.com

ING is an insurance company.


----------



## shellbell500 (Jan 7, 2008)

seysan said:


> Thank you Engineeringboards.com and all those on this site who helped me to pass the October2007 PE Exam. I will be sure to recommend this great website to others who are preparing for the PE Exam.


I feel the same way - thank you engineerboards! This was a great way to de-stress and commiserate during the PE process. Love it! :wub: ASSED2:


----------

